# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  mua spindle 1.5kw

## aladin

em đáng kiếm con spindle khoang 1.5 kw cắt nhựa hoặc gỗ thôi. loại tản nhiệt gió cho đỡ rườm ra. bác nào có chia xe em với nha. sdt của em 0938405003
thanks

----------

